# Piccies of our litters



## sarahh

These are when they were a day or couple of days old, this is 3 litters as the other litters hadn't been born.










Here they are at 5 and 6 days old 3 litters here, we have a little runt who seems to have put on a bit of weight today hopefully will be ok but we are keeping the little runt anyway known as runty at the mo.
Also one of the mums or the babies have bitten off one of the other babies front leg hand so is left with a stump everything is dry and clean so hopefully it will heal, had this happen many years ago when we were breeding baby hamsters and we kept the 3 and a half legged hamster so we will be keeping the one with the stumpy leg aswell.










These are 1 and 3 days old 2 litters in here.










We have alot of what looks like black and whites, also lilac's, lilac and white, possibly a white maybe a couple of himi's but we shall see.


----------



## sommy

Aaahhh! So very cute!! 

I'm liking the markings in the second picture. Keep us updated on the colours!!

Simone


----------



## Angelmouse

Piles of pinkies, very cute!


----------



## sarahh

Hi Sommy and Angelmouse thank you. Will keep you update definatly on the colours. Can't believe how much they change day to day.


----------



## sommy

Shame on those silly Vets :evil:


----------



## Ruthy

Lovely meeces!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

oooo look at those babies :love


----------



## NaomiR

you're going to have such an exciting range of colours I can't wait to see them all furry :lol:


----------



## sarahh

Sommy I know stupid idiotic vets.

Thank you all for your lovely comments. Naomi I know hun can't wait to see them all furry, Yup so many different colours can't wait to see what they all look like.


----------



## Maze

awww I like the one with just one spot on its bum  cute!!
and poor little mousey with the stump


----------



## sarahh

Hi Maze thanks I know so cute isn't it. I know poor little mouse but they manage well with 3.5 legs he/she won't have known any different and won't remember having had a foot because of being so young. The only things you have to watch for is bars, steps and their nails because of being unbalnced but we have done it before with a hamster and having a mouse with a stump is ok with us so he/she is staying anyway.


----------



## sarahh

Here are up to date piccies of our babies taken tonight. One mum we've had to pull out she's gone very skinny think she has exhausted herself feeding the babies she's not eating etc we are taking her to the vet tommorow got some brilliant advice from a friend. We put her in with the older female babies she already knows these 2 I got from a friend and took one of the mums from the total of 29 babies in the cage and put her in with the 12 babies to give those babies a better chance as they are alot smaller.

These are the 29 babies


















The 12 babies


----------



## SarahY

Love the one with the single black spot on his/her tail 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sommy

Ahhh! So cute!! 
I love the one in the second picture looking out to the right, a kind of argente colour?
And the one in the last picture top right with the eye patch!!

They're all adorable!!


----------



## sarahh

Hey SarahY and Sommy thank you for your lovely comments. The Argente colour looking one aahh can't remember if he/she lol but is a lilac mummy is a lilac. We like the one with the eye patch aswell hehe kinda looks like someone smudge some mascara over the eye. SarahY cute isn't it the only markings the little one has hehe.


----------



## sommy

Grrrrr! I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## sarahh

Hi Sommy what are you jealous of hehe.


----------



## sommy

Your BEAUTIFUL meece!!  
I just got my first two mice today though so i'm absoloutely SMITTEN


----------



## sarahh

Aww bless your first 2 meece congrats.


----------



## sommy

Thanks!! Theyr sooo much smaller and cuter than I excpected!! piccies are coming soon but my sister is in germany and took my camera :evil:


----------



## Effy

:lol: Loving the mascara'd bub. Little Alice Cooper right there. =]

Love the lilacy babes too. ^_^


----------



## Tina

Lovely colours, im loving the black self on top of one of the piles and the white with the little eye patch also


----------



## sarahh

Hey thanks all for that they are so lovely and the colours aswell. Shame no one seems to want any of our lovely mice though  they are missing out on some gorgeous friendly mice.


----------



## sarahh

Here are some more up to date piccies of the babies. We have to keep finding deeper and deeper containers not sure who said mice don't jump because ours certainly do and quite high at that lol.


----------



## Tina

There lovely i would of took loads of your hands if you were closer


----------



## ian

I like the one with the white blaze on its face, it looks a bit like a hereford.


----------



## sarahh

Thanks Ian their father dandy has a lovely blaze on his nose aswell.

Tina awww wish you lived closer would love them to go to good homes so many people have let us down say they want them and then change their mind .

One of the boys in the large litter looks like a Staffy dog lol so he is staying and cause he looks like a staffy he has been called that.

They are so friendly you put your hand in their bucket that they go in when they get cleaned you put your hand in and immediatly you have quite a few babies wanting to come out.


----------



## Tina

awww they sound so cute, you'll have ti do individual pix of the one called staffy, i love staffies


----------



## sommy

Aaah! I love staffies too! I have had three! I miss them soooo much  could you post a picture of staffy please?


----------



## sarahh

Yup will post piccies of staffy later when we separate boys from the girls.

Sarah xx


----------



## sommy

Aaah! Excited now!!


----------



## stace_m

OMG you have sooo many little ones and they are all sooo cute they remind me of when my girls were that age


----------



## wyliegirl

all i can say is wow


----------



## sarahh

wyliegirl thanks all the mice have grown up some have passed on to the big mouse playground in the sky others are still with us aswell as their owners. They are lovely mice.


----------



## Raindropmousery

they are beautiful shame im not nearer


----------



## sarahh

Raindropmousery thank you, it wouldn't be any good they all have homes some have gone to the big mouse playground in the sky.


----------

